# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik weet wat ik moet doen als iemand een epileptische aanval heeft

## Leontien

> Bijna de helft van de Nederlanders heeft wel eens meegemaakt dat iemand in zijn omgeving een epileptische aanval kreeg, maar weet vaak niet wat te doen. Er heerst nog veel onduidelijkheid over de aandoening. 
> 
> Epilepsie is een hersenaandoening die zich uit in aanvallen. Een 'normaal' leven met epilepsie is niet vanzelfsprekend. Aanvallen kunnen zich op ieder moment van de dag voordoen.
> 
> Uit het onderzoek komt naar voren dat 48 procent van de Nederlanders niet weet wat te doen als iemand een aanval krijgt. Van de ondervraagden die zeggen het wel te weten, blijkt echter een groot deel verkeerde hulp te verlenen.


Nu.nl

Weet jij wat je moet doen als iemand in je omgeving een epileptische aanval heeft gehad? Heb je dit wel eens meegemaakt of heb je het bij je opleiding geleerd? Of zou je niet weten wat te doen?

Breng je stem uit!

----------


## Mizzepi

Heb het wel mee gemaakt toen ik zelf opgenomen zat voor mijn eigen epilepsie. En zeker door informatie weet ik wel wat je moet doen dat is gewoon rustig blijven je kunt weinig doen alleen wachten tot de aanval over is.

----------


## ikke64

Ik sluit me aan bij Mizzepi. Rustig blijven en wachten. Spullen die letsel kunnen veroorzaken zo veel mogelijk aan de kant zetten. Gebeurt het op straat/bij een vreemde, mag je gewoon 112 bellen. (Je weet niet of de persoon bekent is met epileptie.) Ook als je weet dat het de eerste keer is, altijd 112 bellen. Of als de aanval langer duurt dan 10 minuten. Let wel. Epileptie staat bekent als het schudden/stuiptrekken van mensen. Maar er zijn vele vormen van deze aandoening. Zoals het even afwezig zijn (abcens) enz.
Vaak zijn deze moeilijk herkenbaar als epileptie. Maar bv in het verkeer net zo gevaarlijk.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Mizzepi

Ikke64
Ben jij bekend met epilepsie doordat je het zelf ook hebt..??

----------


## dotito

Ook ik weet uit eigen ervaring wat ik moet doen omdat ik het al heb sinds mijn 8 jaar.
Gewoon rustig blijven, en indien mogelijk de persoon op zijn zijde leggen om beter te kunnen ademen, en indien mogelijk ook iets onder het hoofd leggen.
Je kan ook het hoofd van hem/haar iets naar beneden duwen, zodat het speeksel niet in de longen sijpelt.
Normaal gezien na enkele minuten komt de persoon weer tot bewustzijn.
En dan voor de rest verder afwachten tot de ambulance er is.

----------


## gossie

Ja ik heb het geleerd in mijn opleiding bij verzorging. Intussen een paar keer mee gemaakt. Ik weet als de persoon iets in de mond heeft, ('althans los zo als een gebitprothese') eruit halen en als het zo mogelijk is in stabiele houding leggen. Desnoods een stukje hout, in de mond, zodat tanden niet kunnen breken. Blijf bij de persoon.

----------


## OvanEden

Ik weet wat te doen bij epilepsie, maar een stukje hout tussen de tanden is echt geen goed advies!

Dat leer je zo niet op een cursus.

Ik geef Eerste Hulp cursussen en zal dat nooit aan mijn cursisten leren!
Het is niet prettig voor het slachtoffer om een stuk hout, of wat ook wel eens gezegd wordt een potlood, tussen de tanden te stoppen  :Frown: . Erbij blijven en zorgen dat het slachtoffer zich niet kan bezeren en na de aanval in de stabiele zijligging zijn goede adviezen. Trouwens de Grand Mal (tonisch-klonische aanval) waarover hier gesproken wordt is maar één van de vormen van epilepsie, er zijn er nog veel meer die minder opvallend zijn en daardoor minder bekend.


Odette

----------


## gossie

ok ik bedoelde als bij, wijze van spreken! Zodat de tanden (het gebit) niet kan breken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Een klasgenoot van de middelbare school vertelde dat hij epileptie had en wat wij konden doen als hij een epileptische aanval zou krijgen  :Smile:  Ben blij dat hij dat verteld had, want hij kreeg een keer een aanval en zo kon ik hem helpen  :Smile:

----------


## Mizzepi

En een tong geneest sneller dan de tanden als men wat tussen de tanden zou stoppen....
Anders is deze site nog wel erg mooi 
http://www.neurologie.nl/uploads/136...definief_2.pdf

----------


## ikke64

Lieve mensen,
Mizeppi, nee ik heb zelf gelukkig geen epilepsie.
Voor iedereen die wil helpen als hij/zij ooit aanwezig is bij iemand die een epileptische aanval krijgt. Zorg dat je alles wat in zijn/haar buurt staat waar letsel van kan komen weggehaald wordt. Maar ga geen stokjes in de mond duwen gebitten verwijderen enz. Iemand die een epiletisch consult heeft zal een stokje gewoon door midden bijten en zich zelf ernstig verwonden. Nu ik dit vertel wil je er al heelmaal niet bij nadenken wat er gebeurt als je met je vingers in zijn mond zit om het gebid te verwijderen. Laat zo'n persoon uitrazen en help hem daarna met thuis komen of wat hij of zij ook wil. Na zo'n aanval zijn de meeste mensen verschrikkelijk moe.
En Ovan Eden. De minder opvalllende zijn vaak helemaal niet bekent en nog sterker deze worden vaak zelfs door artsen niet eens herkent.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Mizzepi

Dan maar hopen dat het volgende week weer wat onder de aandacht komt bij een ieder als in Nederland er weer huis aan huis collecte wordt gehouden voor het epilepsiefonds. Deze collecte begint volgende week, en zelf ga ik ook op pad hier in mijn dorp omdat ik het al enkele jaren organiseer. Wel merk ik dat men dan toch wel wat meer van epilepsie afweet maar ook vaak zijn het dat ze meer epilepsie zien bij de grote aanvallen, maar niet weten dat er nog meerdere soorten aanvallen bestaan...

----------


## dotito

Is zoals hierboven al vermeld in geen geval iets in de mond steken. Gewoon de persoon laten uitrazen(spreek uit eigen ervaring). Vroeger werd dat gedaan, maar nu niet meer.
Wanneer men een epilepsie aanval krijgt kan de persoon zo haar bijten dat je er meer kwaad dan goed mee doet.
Ik heb ook al een paar grand mal gekregen en ik heb al mijn tanden nog en heb ook nog nooit een stuk van mijn tong gebeten.

----------


## Mizzepi

dotito
Hoe gaat het dan nu met jou epilepsie ?? Slik je de juiste medicijnen ?

----------


## dotito

Mizeppi,

Ik neem Depakine Chrono al van mijn 8 jaar vroeger als kind nam ik druppels en nu medicijnen.
Ik ben vrij stabiel nu, alleen ben ik met momenten zeer moe en heel af en toe bijt ik 's nachts nog op mijn tanden. Daar betrapt ik me dan wel eens op vooral als ik zenuwachtig ben.
Is niet dat dat mijn leven nu beinvloed, na al die jaren leer je er wel mee leven hoor. Moet alleen zien dat ik vooral mijn slaap heb, anders kan het wel eens zijn dat ik een petit mal krijg.
Wat ik wel regelmatig heb is hoofdpijn, komt het nu van mijn epilepsie daar kan de Neuroloog ook geen antwoord op geven, maar het kan wel.
Is wel zo dat ik het gekregen heb na een valpartij, heb eerst een hersenschudding gehad, en daarna heb ik epilepsie gekregen.
Wat ik wel niet doe is Alcohol drinken want dat lokt aanvallen uit, maar auto rijden en zo doe ik allemaal. Moet ook om de 6 maand naar de Neuroloog voor controle, en om de 3 maand bloed laten nemen voor mijn Depakine waarde te meten.

Groetjes Do

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Do,
Belangrijk is dat, en dat geldt niet alleen voor jou natuurlijk, de omgeving op de hoogte is dat je epilepsie hebt, en dat ze weten hoe te moeten reageren. Ik weet uit ervaring dat omstanders vaak meer te lijden hebben dan de patient zelf. Een shock of zelfs een hart aanval is geen uitzondering. Het is natuurlijk ook erg indrukwekkend als iemand een grand mal krijgt. Je omgeving kan dan naast ervoor zorgen dat de patient zich niet jkan beschadigen ook de mensen in de omgeving gerust stellen en erger voorkomen. Dit laatste is één van de eerste dingen die je leert bij EHBO. Zorg dat er niet meer slachtoffers vallen.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------

